# Cub Scout Display Banner



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Help, I need ideas.

DH volunteered me to make this banner for the boys in my son's den. We had some ideas, but now time's getting close and I have to figure it out ASAP.

They're about to cross over into Boy Scouts from Webelos II, so they need something to do with all their Cub Scout stuff besides stuff it into a box somewhere. The guys are making a plaque with an arrow on it - for the Arrow of Light award - and are supposed to put a couple hooks on the bottom to hang this banner. The idea is to make it sort of arrow-shaped, about 20" wide 30" long, so they can display all their pins and maybe also their patches that are Cub Scout specific and won't go on the new uniform shirt. 

Best idea I've come up with is felt - either red (like their fun patch vest), blue or beige with grommets on top for hanging. It's not quite stiff enough to hang right with all that weight on it though, so I thought maybe we'd put fusible interfacing on the back. Haven't tried that yet. Or, use two layers of felt in two colors, one a little smaller than the back layer, and sew them together.

Has anyone ever done something like this? Can you help me figure out the best way to make it? I'll be making it for about 10 boys so this can't be too involved or I'll never get it done.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is ONE banner, or one each?

And how much use (pinning and unpinning) will this get?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How about 2 layers of felt, with fusible heavy weight fleece between them? That will make it very stiff and durable. Pellon or HTC, Walmart, Joanns, hobby lobby all carry it.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't like felt for the reason it doesn't age well. My son was in scouts and the leader made a arrow head out of fake leather (thin and easy to pin to)that was back by something so it didn't curl. Canvas with interfacing between to layer. You could also paint a design on it. G&S


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

One each. Should just have stuff pinned on once, then hung on the wall.

Canvas would probably work well. I would imagine I'll be footing the bill for this myself...DH loves to volunteer us for things like that, he seems to think we're rich.


----------

